# Panel and Meter Can Upgrade Price



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to rip out and put in a 200 amp Seimens panel and install a new meter can with new 2 inch RMC mast. The panel will be flush mount. Need to run grounding as well (2 ground rods and 1 to the cold water).

Permit in this area is $192.

I quoted the customer $2300. This is my usual price but I dont get all the projects so I'm guessing someone is doing it cheaper. BTW I'm in Seattle so a comparable city price would help.

Let the bid wars begin.

Thanks


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks for the information. Go get 'em, tiger.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

actually MD I was hoping that you would give me an Idea what your charging.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> actually MD I was hoping that you would give me an Idea what your charging.


What the hell would it matter? Every geographic are has different costs, and each and every business has different operating costs. That number would be absolutely useless to you. If you're selling at least one out of three, and you're making a profit, don't sweat it. Honestly, it's really only the guys completely green to the business end of things that fuss over what other people are charging.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Been doing electrical work for 12 years, but completely green to the business idea. I'm flying home to PA this Sunday and I know the difference in cost of living and doing business from here to there that's why I asked guys from the same demographic what they are charging cause I'm just a dumb greenhorn I guess.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

newspark80 said:


> Been doing electrical work for 12 years, but completely green to the business idea. I'm flying home to PA this Sunday and I know the difference in cost of living and doing business from here to there that's why I asked guys from the same demographic what they are charging cause I'm just a dumb greenhorn I guess.


I guess. The reality is, that it doesn't really matter. Your costs are your costs. Get some sales training or read some sales books if you aren't selling enough. You never will win ever job you bid, and that's a good thing. A ratio of one out of three is what you shoot for. If you win more work than that, you're leaving money on the table. If you don't get that much work, you need to bone up on your sales skills.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I guess. The reality is, that it doesn't really matter. Your costs are your costs. Get some sales training or read some sales books if you aren't selling enough. You never will win ever job you bid, and that's a good thing. A ratio of one out of three is what you shoot for. If you win more work than that, you're leaving money on the table. If you don't get that much work, you need to bone up on your sales skills.


That's the stuff I needed to hear. Thanks for the advice!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

$1995, cash. But with added mast, grounding and permit fee, you sound like more around $2.5k.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks man. After the 9.5% tax hit I came to 2.5.


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

I priced a service upgrade at $1950 in Chicago and was told that was an outrageous price. I said more power to you. Have fun with the fire. Lol

lefty


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I just did this one for $2,800.00, should have charged $3,000.00, I made money though.


----------



## scrypps (Apr 3, 2011)

For a basic service upgrade, and I'm talking very basic, materials are $500-$700 permit is around $300, I never go below $2300. $2.5k should be a starting price.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

scrypps said:


> For a basic service upgrade, and I'm talking very basic, materials are $500-$700 permit is around $300,


What happen to the other job cost expenses? Like labor, sales tax on the the material, warranty reserve? What about overhead? What did you calculate your overhead at? 

What is your breakeven on this job?

What is the gross profit? What is your net profit target?



scrypps said:


> I never go below $2300.


How come?



scrypps said:


> $2.5k should be a starting price.


Based on what? Why is it a "starting price"? Does that mean you have a discount componant calculated into your price?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## scrypps (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you serious? Haha


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

Doing one on Saturday $2300 SE Cable Thats what they want thats what they get.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

scrypps said:


> For a basic service upgrade, and I'm talking very basic, materials are $500-$700 permit is around $300, I never go below $2300. $2.5k should be a starting price.


wow 300 bucks for permit...Your in SF...? I heard thats a very expensive city to live in.. Its also on my visit list. I hear is georgeous.. Is all of California expensive..? Im doing a service tomorrow for 2600 in seu no less....... This house has over 30 circuits all in old bx. my shoulders are gonna get a real work out. This is a job from the storm... best of all im doing it out of my personal suv...LOL like a real truck slammer..


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

captkirk said:


> wow 300 bucks for permit...Your in SF...? I heard thats a very expensive city to live in.. Its also on my visit list. I hear is georgeous.. Is all of California expensive..? Im doing a service tomorrow for 2600 in seu no less....... This house has over 30 circuits all in old bx. my shoulders are gonna get a real work out. This is a job from the storm... best of all im doing it out of my personal suv...LOL like a real truck slammer..


It's an awesome place to visit as long as you can put up with the flamers.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Leftyselectric said:


> I priced a service upgrade at $1950 in Chicago and was told that was an outrageous price. I said more power to you. Have fun with the fire. Lol
> 
> lefty


 That quote in Chicago? The clients were fools for not grabbing it. Nothing's cheap in the windy city. Even in this economy.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

captkirk said:


> wow 300 bucks for permit...Your in SF...? I heard thats a very expensive city to live in.. Its also on my visit list. I hear is georgeous.. Is all of California expensive..? Im doing a service tomorrow for 2600 in seu no less....... This house has over 30 circuits all in old bx. my shoulders are gonna get a real work out. This is a job from the storm... best of all im doing it out of my personal suv...LOL like a real truck slammer..


Van still down and out?

Sh*t that sucks.


----------



## Leftyselectric (Aug 19, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> That quote in Chicago? The clients were fools for not grabbing it. Nothing's cheap in the windy city. Even in this economy.


I know i was shocked when I heard them say that. And I never heard back from them so I assume they found a cheaper price.

lefty


----------

